# FMS Progressive?



## Guest (Sep 15, 2000)

As I said in a previous post, I have just been diagnosed with FMS. Compared to many people's stories, my pain is very manageable. I praise God for this. I have heard that this illness is not progressive. But I'd like to know what the consensus is among you all who are in the trenches. I have MANY of the symptoms related to FMS although the pain isn't a huge factor right now. I'd like to know what to expect in the future.Churchgirl


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2000)

Hi Churchgirl!What a great name! Yes, God gets me through the tough times too.Fibro is not progressive, Drs. say. However, as one who has had it for 4 years, sometimes I feel that it is progressive. I have found an excellent book on fibro. It has been right on target and the author has had fibro since childhood. SHe had 3 doctors go over her manuscript before publication.It is "fibromyalgia:a comprehensive approach. What you can do about chronic pain and fatigue. By Miryam Ehrilich Williamson."Learn all you can. Knowing all the aspects of the illness or syndrome does help a lot. If you know what to expect, are in contact with those who have fibro you will find it helpful expecially on the bad days or when something new develops. I am blessed that I don't have it as bad as others. However, my dr. will not release me to work or go back to finish my degree until I have a "long, long, very long time of wellness."My greatest problem is getting good sleep. I seem to be doing some better on that. Another problem is the constant tiredness and extreme exhaustion. I am not good at pacing myself as on my good days I want to get as much done as possible around the house.Then on the bad days I don't have housework begging to be done.Weather is also a big factor. High heat, humidity, winter rains, all cause problems.I just have to get through them and remind myself there are others who are far worse than I am. When I over do I pay for it about 2 to 3 days later with extreme exhaustion, poor sleep and pain. Don't get discouraged. Learn all you can. Allow yourself time to rest before big events. And rest afterwards.Be sure you have a dr. who understands fibro. So many see a fibro patient as a person who complains all the time. If your pain continues, if your stress level is extreme, if you can't sleep you need help. I had a dr. refuse to believe I had the pain I was experiencing, that I could not sleep without help, ect. All he ever did for me was have me come in every 6 weeks to have 3 vials of blood drawn and never tell me why he was doing that. He did give me a prescritption for NSAIDS. It tore up my stomach so much I couldn't take it. When I called his office his reply was to take Tylenol! I had already been the tylenol route and it didn't work. I never went back to see him again. He was a rhematologist of all things!!Be sure your family understands what fibro is and how it affects you. Those of us with fibro are often said to look so healthy on the outside that family and friends may not believe how bad we truly feel. Our older son was very skeptical until someone told him that fibro was like laying your hand down on a table and having someone hit it with a hammer over and over. He now knows that I do have very bad times and that the pain and exhaustion is real.THis is a great site to get information and support. The people are great, kind, and helpful. Don't let fibro scare you. WIth fibro knowledge is power. You can find your balance and a plan that works for you. Hang in there! Will keep you in my thoughts and prayers! Take care. JM


----------



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

i think it is,on matter what THEY say.


----------

